# I DID IT!!! I got another baby!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi everyone- I'm so excited. I finnally got my tiel #2. I didn't really intend to get one TODAY but it's a rescue. The poor thing got SO beat up by another adult tiel! I took him to the vet and the petstore paid for the visit so that worked out good. He (I think?) is the cutest thing ever! He LOVES head scritches -ran right back under my chin for more- oh I don't even know what to say! I'll give him a bath a little later on (he's really beat up) and then take some pics!!!

PS_ I need name suggestions please!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's napping now but I snuck in some pics. He/she (I hate not knowing) is the cuddliest thing ever! Everytime I have IT perch on my finger IT jumps on my chest and goes under my chin- he's so beat up guys...I gotta tell ya I was real sad to see how much he got beat up. 
Apparently they had IT toghether with another gray tiel that pretty much almost killed this baby. The grey was an adult and was there first...I don't know- 

The vet had to scrape up a piece from the corner of it's beak that was ripped and had dried blood- It has "cuts" on it's feet, top of it's head, wings, back, the tail feathers look horrible, wings are all uneven and butchered. Told me to bathe it and apply some neosporin just in case. All should be ok though. To make matters worse, the poor thing is going through a molt and has a bunch of pin feathers...

Hopefully, after his nap I can give him a nice bath and clean him (or her) up a bit...Either way it's gorgeous! I am so happy... 
(I'm writing this with one hand since Baby is getting head scritches..)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, poor little thing!!! At least he/she has found a really good loving home. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Plukie- I just knew this one was it. SOO SWEET!!!
lol

uploading pics now


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG, you did it, good for you!! I'm sure Baby will love her new 'Toy boy' LOL!

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Rosie-it's really young- (still has the little baby puffs and makes the cute little baby chirps) - I have no clue yet..we'll see.

HERE ARE THE PICS!




























(you can see the side of it's beak was bleeding before here)

















on me









This one is not clear but you can clearly see on the top where it was bleeding









Horrible clip job!!!









look at these really bad looking tail feathers...









some preening after a nice warm bath









more preening- you can see the nick on it's leg here









another pic









and another


















Where is everyone! Names everyone...What do you think of Luna for a girl? Maybe?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You got a pied, my favourite colouring!! And an adorable one at that.  He seems such a curious, adventurous little guy/gal!! Now names, hmmm Charlie, Oscar, Paddy, Patch, Floyd, Bilbo those are just the ones that springed to mind when I saw him.  Just noticed I gave you all boy names oh dear!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmm...for some reason I think I have a girl...oh..I've only had it for about 3 hours! what do I know!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Luna for a girl, it suits it!! Gawd I hate calling animals 'it'!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Gawd I hate calling animals 'it'!



ME TOO!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok girl names now...ummm...Echo (well that could be both), Skylar, Ruby, Lacie, Daisy. I love Luna though....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I love Luna though....


Me too...I don't know why- but what if it's a boy! Oh boy! I see what Laura was going through!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aly I am so happy for you I knew it wouldn't be long , you did a good thing poor little guy or girl...lol S/he is GORGEOUS....hehe  looks like Ollie...

May seem corny but I like the name lucky for him, need I say more ...lol but thats not tropical ...hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you have a baby boy. The first name I thought of was Oscar  He is beautiful


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Laura and Spike's mommy! I opened a new thread for name suggestions..please HELP this poor thing from being called IT!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous baby.  Poor little thing getting all beat up, s/he'll look good as new in no time though! I made some suggestions but i don't think they suit now i've seen pics.

Here are some more "hawaiian names" which i think would suit him/her...

Malie - meaning calm
Meli - meaning honey
Kau'i - beauty (pronounced kah ooh ee)
Kalea - bright


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> What a gorgeous baby.  Poor little thing getting all beat up, s/he'll look good as new in no time though! I made some suggestions but i don't think they suit now i've seen pics.
> 
> Here are some more "hawaiian names" which i think would suit him/her...
> 
> ...



I like Meli and Kalea...The problem I'm having is telling the sex. It's so young it still does the purring thing and still has some baby fluff. It's all cuddled and sleeping now...I MUST find a name!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would've said any of those names could be unisex!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww poor baby. What a looker even with a beaten up tail.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't see the pics for some reason, and I'm dying to! =)


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Cryren8972 said:


> I can't see the pics for some reason, and I'm dying to! =)


It's not just you, I can't see them anymore too! Look on her other thread's to see her new addition.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cryren8972 said:


> I can't see the pics for some reason, and I'm dying to! =)



I'm sorry!!! After I named him, I changed the folder name to his name instead of NEW TIEL and it broke up the links. I posted alot of other pics after though.


----------

